# Torr TI 58.55 trapez flat



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Thought I would set up a thread in anticipation of everyone getting hold of their new TORR TI 58.55 TF. We have got this tamper first and as such it would begreatto get your feedback and thoughts on this tamper, plus a chance to show off your beautiful new tamper on a seperate thread. I will e sending out all the tampers early next week and will send out the details over the weekend.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

A couple of photos to wet your appetite


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Looks cracking - Look forward to trying mine.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Nice chap, you got any stumpy zebrano and a few washers going spare,....or maybe mex ironwood


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Looks nice! Looking forward to the reviews


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

It's going to be Tampageddon!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I can't look at this anymore - it's too much for me - I feel like I did when I was 13 waiting for a BMX a week before Christmas!

Whatever you do Dave don't put a picture of my one up - I'll be leaving the kids at home unattended as I jump in the car and drive over to you to get it (social services take a dim view of 3 and 5 year olds kids on their own from what I'm told)


----------



## EricC (Apr 25, 2011)

Really looking forwards to its arrival.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I see you have another custom washer on the top one. Nobody will be stealing that tamper


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

will post up some more teasers for you all over the weekend


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

And for those with the palisander


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

damn those look good! wish i'd bought one now


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

reneb said:


> damn those look good! wish i'd bought one now


dont worry i will do a raffle for one before christmas


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

And why don't we simply have one of these pictures on the T-shirt - better than a thousand slogans.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Does it come in black (handle that is)?


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Looks nice as all Torrs do but I'm holding out for a 60.00


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ok folks here is the photo competition deal, only open to those of us that have purchased the titanium flat 58.55.

There will be a lovely torr prize for the best photo of your new torr, it can be in an interesting place or just very arty or just raw Torr, your choice, however you have to tweet the picture and follow both myself and Jenns on twitter, the tweet shout be @coffeechap1 and @CafeKultur1, good luck all, the competition closes on the 18th so that I can get the prize out by Christmas.


----------



## EricC (Apr 25, 2011)

Torr TI 58.55 trapeze flat with African Blackwood / Grenadill Bicolor handle ......................

View attachment 10637


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Now that looks the dogs doo dars


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Dave is the second pic on page 1 a wenge handle by any chance?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

No it's a grenadil


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

A very miserable, grey wintery Manchester day was brightened by the arrival of this little package from Coffeechap









Thanks, Dave, you made my day


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

A chocolate one - nice


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

EricC said:


> Torr TI 58.55 trapeze flat with African Blackwood / Grenadill Bicolor handle ......................
> 
> View attachment 10637


Great photo - what camera and lens was that?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Can't work out how you got the tamper to sit on the tree like that!?

[quote

=dfk41;242280]


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Christmas magic.....or, if you do not believe that, then the tamper is sitting in the middle of a Xmas display on a table which I pushed back into the tree, so the tree is just really a background!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Fantastic. Great photo. I'm amazed you've got a Christmas tree. Had you down as being in the Humbug camp.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Here's mine







View attachment 10668


----------



## EricC (Apr 25, 2011)

michaelg said:


> Great photo - what camera and lens was that?


Thank you.

Leica M (TYP 240) with Leica M 75mm f1.4 lens


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

EricC said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Leica M (TYP 240) with Leica M 75mm f1.4 lens


Wow that explains it! Obviously it takes more than just a great camera to take greasy shots of course! I remember visiting a shop in Basel when there for work and drooling over the Leicas! One day maybe! Next step will be swapping my D7000 for full frame, probably a D750 unless I get a bargain on a D810!


----------



## EricC (Apr 25, 2011)

Cheers, Nikon excellent cameras and lenses, good luck.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Here's mine!


----------



## EricC (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice, love the colour.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Love the washer!!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Daren said:


> Love the washer!!


Now that's bling....


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Pimp my Torr!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Here are some pics of my Torr side by side with the Perg

















Perg weighs 379grms compared to the Torr at 270grm but the Perg isn't Ti. The Grenadila bi-colour handle on the Torr is something special. Like the way the Torr upper tamp surface is parallel to the base - aids getting the puck level. You can see the Torr has an edge milling the Perg doesn't. Which do I prefer? - tough question - both are superb but the Torr has the edge - literally - quite an accolade.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Perg weighs 379grms compared to the Torr at 270grm but the Perg isn't Ti. The Grenadila bi-colour handle on the Torr is something special. Like the way the Torr upper tamp surface is parallel to the base - aids getting the puck level. You can see the Torr has an edge milling the Perg doesn't. Which do I prefer? - tough question - both are superb but the Torr has the edge - literally - quite an accolade.


I've had a go on both and find that the depth of the Torr base has given me a bit of learning curve as far as level tamping is concerned but I was really surprised by the lack of stray grinds on the sides of the basket - literally nothing but the tiniest morcel left behind!



















My stubby handle brings the weight up to 558.55g, I took this photo and shortly after had butterfingers resulting in the tamper flying onto the parque flooring.

After momentarily shitting myself I realised the tamper was fine and didn't even have a nick on it, the floor however came off a lot worse with a dent and a scar.

That's some quality engineering right there!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Beanosaurus said:


> My stubby handle brings the weight up to 558.55g, I took this photo and shortly after had butterfingers resulting in the tamper flying onto the parque flooring.
> 
> After momentarily shitting myself I realised the tamper was fine and didn't even have a nick on it, the floor however came off a lot worse with a dent and a scar.
> 
> That's some quality engineering right there!


Pretty sure the perg would not have faired as well!!


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Absolutely loving my tamper. What a difference it makes! As others have said there's absolutely nothing left on the side of the basket and it certainly allows more forgiveness in tamp technique. I'm now getting even pours time after time...big thumbs up from me


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'm having to tamp much less hard with this, anyone else getting the same?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> I'm having to tamp much less hard with this, anyone else getting the same?


Yep, plus one for that.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Now consistently at 2.5-3 on the Irish dial even with a fairly light tamp.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've been tamping about the same without a nutation straight onto the mound. I've been getting good results, no spritz or distribution issues. I'll try going lighter and see how I get on.

The only thing I have noticed is that it doesn't spin when you do the polish. No big deal for me, I'd rather have a snug fit.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mine spins


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Just try simple flat tamp with it , no nutation ( caveat if your distribution is decent )


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Flat tamp seems to be working really well for me. My grinder dumps a nice mound of fluffy grinds in the centre of the basket, I tamp straight down (no messing). Light polish to finish (it won't spin either). Looking at the bottom of the basket (naked pf) it's really evenly extracted - no dead spots, no spritzers. Life is sweet


----------



## k23435 (Nov 2, 2014)

Cocus:


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Yep, plus one for that.


Plus 1


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Here is a reminder folks, pretty sure I posted it somewhere, but there is a competition running via twiitter for all those that have this tamper, all you need to do is take an interesting photo of your new tamper, then follow me (coffeechap1) and Jens (Cafekultur1) on twitter, post your photo and put @coffeechap1 on your tweet.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> Here is a reminder folks, pretty sure I posted it somewhere, but there is a competition running via twiitter for all those that have this tamper, all you need to do is take an interesting photo of your new tamper, then follow me (coffeechap1) and Jens (Cafekultur1) on twitter, post your photo and put @coffeechap1 on your tweet.


If only I could bring myself to join the [email protected]


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Is tomorrow the deadline for pics k


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

you holding out then?


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> you holding out then?


If you're replying to me, then yes.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

no replying to jeebsy, as this has not had many entries thus far it will run until COP sunday, jens will then pick a winner.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'll get involved before Sunday


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Order amongst chaos


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Just waiting around to see what might happen:


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Has the competition closed Dave? I am still waiting for mine


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Well mine arrived today







I think I'm too late for the competition but here you go anyway


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It looks lovely


----------



## Viernes (Dec 10, 2011)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Here are some pics of my Torr side by side with the Perg
> 
> Perg weighs 379grms compared to the Torr at 270grm but the Perg isn't Ti. The Grenadila bi-colour handle on the Torr is something special. Like the way the Torr upper tamp surface is parallel to the base - aids getting the puck level. You can see the Torr has an edge milling the Perg doesn't. Which do I prefer? - tough question - both are superb but the Torr has the edge - literally - quite an accolade.


Do you still think the Torr has the edge? Don't you use the Perger?


----------



## aMb (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm struggling with the Torr tamper and get donut extractions which I assume is from side channeling. It's not sealing in the sides of the grounds into the basket, so if I invert the PF the dry coffee puck falls out.

With my previous 58mm curve tamper, I'd tamp straight down with no fuss and get perfect extractions.

Just wondering if I missing something with the flat Torr tamper here? I was hoping it'd help my workflow and speed things up!

Maybe the curve tamper has been masking an issue with my distribution, but I always dose as layers into the basket and use Stockfleth's move to even the grounds, which has been working for me


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

What baskets are you using?


----------



## aMb (Oct 25, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> What baskets are you using?


20g VST ridgeless


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Grinder?


----------



## aMb (Oct 25, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Grinder?


K10 PB, using a Brewtus IV too







I'm completing willing to accept it's something wrong with my technique seeing as everyone is getting on with it, but I tried over 10 shots at the weekend and was getting consistently poor extractions, so it's frustrating and I've gone back to using my curve tamper.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

When you say you're dosing in layers, what do you mean? I'd try and simplify your prep as much as possible


----------



## aMb (Oct 25, 2014)

I mean rotating the PF as I dose so it builds up in layers and so it's evenly distributed, I then even it with my finger using Stockfleth's move, and tamp. Not sure I can simplify it much more than that or if I should be doing anything differently? Tamping straight down with the curve tamper is giving me perfect extractions, with the Torr tamper I'm getting donut extractions.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I thought that doser was supposed to be pretty good - if you just dose in one go does it not distribute properly?


----------



## aMb (Oct 25, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> I thought that doser was supposed to be pretty good - if you just dose in one go does it not distribute properly?


The grinds coming out of the doser swing to the left instead of straight down into the PF, so I found unless I rotated the PF when filling it, I wasn't getting even extractions.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

aMb said:


> The grinds coming out of the doser swing to the left instead of straight down into the PF, so I found unless I rotated the PF when filling it, I wasn't getting even extractions.


To try and correct the swing you could try thwacking faster, if that fails then it's easy enough to add a Schnozzola to it. I added one on mine and it works well.

Also one thing I find with the k10 is that 20g looks a lot less in the basket than on most of the other grinders I've owned. You may be massively overdosing the vst. You really should way it.

One last thing is that if you remove the tamper too fast with these made to measure bases then it creates a vacuum which breaks the edge seal on the puck which would lead to doughnut pours.


----------



## Viernes (Dec 10, 2011)

This tamper allows to nutate? 58.55 is not very tight?

Pergtamp is 58.50


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Viernes said:


> This tamper allows to nutate? 58.55 is not very tight?
> 
> Pergtamp is 58.50


Hey! That doesn't make any sense. The perg is 58.55 as well and both are designed for use in a vst basket, you can nutate with both as they are a sharp edge trapez


----------



## Viernes (Dec 10, 2011)

http://sensorylabproshop.com.au/products/pullman-tampers

58.50mm Diameter with razor sharp edge.

I thought the pergtamp was 58.55 too...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The torr one fits perfect


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

For the sake of 2 "thousandths " of an inch in diameter, I think the problem lies elsewhere rather than the diameter of the Tamper


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Torr TI with a new metal handle middle.

Trapez convex left, Plan2convex right.


----------

